# Wicksteed Park, Kettering Meet



## 96097

Hi All

I am organising a meet at Wicksteed Park, Kettering, NN15 6NJ for Fri through Sunday July 13, 14, and 15.

Camping costs are £10 per night, and you can stay as long as you want.
The park offers so many things to do, have a look at their extensive website:

www.wicksteedpark.co.uk

I have specifically chosen this weekend when the ground will be dry, hopefully we will have some fab weather, and also the following events are on:

Bastille Day Celebrations fri
French market fri - sun
Steam weekend
Dragon Boat race on sunday

Please book with the site direct 08700 621191, I spoke with George O'leary.

This park is right on our doorstep, so if you have any questions regarding the local area, please ask. The town is not far away, and although we have not camped over night here, the grounds are nice and it is a great place for all the family. Access for RV's no problem.

Please add you name to meets diary if you would like to join us.

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Hi all
As Sharon has said, this site is fantastic fun, especially if you have kids..... I would think the age range catered for is from about 1 to about 131 years :lol: :lol: :lol: 
There is absolutely acres of fun rides, quiet walks and of course on this particular weekend there is also the additional attractions, like the French Market. 
If you fancy a whacky weekend away with the kids then just add your names to the Meets Diary and call the above number to book in with the site and we will be happy to see you all there :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 96097

Hi

We have now booked our pitch for this meet, and prepayment of £10 per night is required at time of booking, via credit card.

There will be shower and toilet facilities, although these may be temporary fixtures.

The camping area is a large grassed area, and basically you can park where you like.

I will be taking my car as well, and was very pleased that extra vehicle with motorhome is FREE. So the booking office will be sending us two passes for this meet for free and easy access on and off site.

Any questions, please pm me.

Thanks,
Sharon

PS. I was also very pleased that when arranging the Deepings Meet, Motorhomes are £2 night less than a caravan :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96097

Our passes arrived this morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PRS49

*First Time*

Have just booked a provisional place for us, and phoned and booked our tickets.

Really looking forward to it, as it will be our first time attending an MHF Informal Meet! :lol:

Pete and Di


----------



## 88927

Hi Pete & Di
We look forward to meeting you at Wicksteed, just look out for our RV, it is in my avatar so hopefully you shouldn't miss us. Just knock on the door and say hello, that is if we are not shading from the scorching sun under the awning :lol: :lol: 
Can the other guys that have booked please let us know when you have recieved your tickets so that we know who is a definite for this one????
Many thanks all

Keith


----------



## 98452

Last time I was there it was on a caravan rally and the field we were in was on a slope.

Is it likely to be the same Field?


----------



## 96097

Any more for this one????


----------



## 88927

RR said:


> Last time I was there it was on a caravan rally and the field we were in was on a slope. Is it likely to be the same Field?


I guess so John, but a slight slope never hurt anyone, unless there were ski's involved :lol: :lol:

Come on all you people that said they wanted a family get together...... I imagine there is not many better places than this for kids (and adults) to have a great time, so what are you all waiting for????? It won't get any cheaper :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 88927

Hi
Could all the people that have indicated an interest in this meet please let myself or Sharon (RockieRV) know when you have booked in with the site please. We originally put this up with lots of notice in case the camping got busy and booked up quickly, so please, if you intend to attend can you book up directly with Wickstead Park on 08700 621191 and then let us know.
Many thanks

Keith

Ps Looking forward to meeting you Mandy&Andy, prepare for a long drive :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy

Just paid and waiting for the pass to come through, we can see Wicksteed from our house and hear the train so should be there nice and early Friday hopefully. 

Hope we all get free armbands for the weekend lol. 

Look forward to seeing you all there

Mandy


----------



## 96097

That's great Mandy!

Are you bringing any kids with you? We have a 14 yr old son who will be with us from Fri pm onwards, and I also have another big kid with me - but I won't disclose his age :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## 88927

18 ?????????????????????????????????????????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

We will have 15 year old son and 7 year old daughter with us. With any luck one will look after the other, and we can hide from the blazing sun that Kands has promised!!

Hoping to do the Firework one too, but as yet not sure if Andy on call, makes booking these things so difficult. 

Mandy


----------



## 96097

Hi All

Just bringing this post up to top again for the details if anyone wishes to join us for what should be a really good weekend.....

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Hi all
Can the people who have booked this meet please let us know when you haved booked with the site so we are aware of exactly who to expect please? 
Many thanks

Keith


----------



## TinaGlenn

We were about to book for this one when Glenn's resettlement course dates came through :evil: :evil: would have been a perfect one to bring our 16 year son to, he is always moaning that the meets all look boring 8O 

We are booked for the firework meet though (without son) so looking forward to that one very much.

Tina & Glenn


----------



## 96097

Hi Tina

What a shame you can't join us for this one!
However, we will be arranging another meet here so maybe next time? :wink: 

Sharon


----------



## PRS49

Hi Keith and Sharon

We've booked with the site, and will be arriving on Thursday 12 July and staying until the Sunday.

Look forward to meeting up with you again  

Di and Pete


----------



## 96097

PRS49 said:


> Hi Keith and Sharon
> 
> We've booked with the site, and will be arriving on Thursday 12 July and staying until the Sunday.
> 
> Look forward to meeting up with you again
> 
> Di and Pete


That's great.
Have your tickets arrived yet?

Sharon


----------



## PRS49

Yup - arrived last week.

Let's just hope the weather's better- it's chucking it down here, with no sign of stopping :roll: 

Di


----------



## 96097

Hi Di

I hope the weather gets better too!!!

:glasses7: 

Sharon


----------



## 88927

They have little boats at Wicksteed :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## 96097

Hi All

Just wanted to let you know I have just spoken to Wicksteed regarding ground conditions.

They tell me the camping area is inspected daily and is free draining, so business as usual.

We are due two or three dry days next week, so at this point in time I foresee no problems.

The long term weather forecast for that weekend is also favourable, so fingers and toes crossed - may even be able to eat al fresco with a bit of luck!!

Sharon

PS just a reminder, it is a tenner a night, pre paid, and still availability if anyone wishes to join us......


----------



## colomane

*Wicksteed meet*

Hi there,

Is the meet still on? All ok on the weather front hopefully. would like to go if the wife wants to that is.

Mike.


----------



## 96097

*Re: Wicksteed meet*



colomane said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is the meet still on? All ok on the weather front hopefully. would like to go if the wife wants to that is.
> 
> Mike.


Hi Mike

Yes, the meet is still on!! 

Spoke to the site yesterday and all is well.....

Please see my post above yours.

Sharon


----------



## 96097

Hi Guys

Could the following people please let me know if you have booked with Wicksteed and I will confirm you on the meets list:

Bastow
QE2
Ash
MandyandAndy

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## 98585

RockieRV said:


> I have specifically chosen this weekend when the ground will be dry, hopefully we will have some fab weather.
> Sharon


Sharon, if Lincoln is a washout we may well pay you guys a visit. Hopefully the ground conditions are better at Wicksteed than Lincoln, especially as you chose that weekend special like


----------



## 88927

I have to answer for Sharon as she is not coming on here much again :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
You are more than welcome Jim and family, should you be unfortunate not to be able to park up at Lincoln, although we hope the weather improves so that the rally can go ahead.
We have been informed by the staff at Wicksteed that the ground there is firm and they are not experiencing any problems as the ground is very free draining.
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 88927

Hi all
We have just checked the long term forecast for Kettering at Metcheck and it suggests very little rain next week, Friday will be HOT, Saturday is supposed to be even HOTTER at 28 degrees.
Awning will be required to supplement the sun cream :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to meeting friends new and old.......

Keith


----------



## PRS49

Splendid!!

Will be arriving late afternoon on Thursday.

Looking forward to catching up with everyone.

Cheers

Di and Pete


----------



## 88927

Hi Di & Pete
Have you check availability for Thursday with Wicksteed? Please look HERE as it seems to suggest that camping is only allowed on Fridays and Saturday nights throughout June, July and August.
Please let us know.

Keith


----------



## 96097

kands said:


> I have to answer for Sharon as she is not coming on here much again :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Keith


Oh yes I am!! :wink:

Keith will probably arrive at Wicksteed on Thursday Night if I can get him booked in. I will join him on Friday morning (last day of school!!).... someone has to cook his bacon butties!!

Sharon


----------



## 96097

OK have just spoken to Wicksteed and they do not allow camping on a Thursday night due to some council ruling...... Keith will just have to contain his excitement until Friday.

Sharon


----------



## sersol

Hi Keith 28 degrees is not hot,its warm, single fleece weather :lol: 
See you Friday.
Gary


----------



## 105722

*From Spain*

Hi all...
May be I'm too late to find this website, but anyway I would like to know if there is any grass square where I could be part of the weekend. If someone could tell me if it's probable or only possible it would be fantastic as I have to visit my sister near this place next monday and I haven't found any better place to spend my weekend than spending runes and fighting bulls.

Thanks and regards,

Kormoran "el matador"


----------



## 88927

Hi kormoran74 

There is plenty of room left at this meet and you will be made very welcome to join us. :lol: :lol: 
Please make sure that you contact the site (Wicksteed Park) and book yourself in as you will not be allowed by Wicksteed Park to just turn up (I think...), but best book to be sure of your pitch :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If you can post back on here or send me an email to confirm when you have booked, and also some detail of your vehicle we will look out for you arriving :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 105722

Hi Keith,

Thanks a lot for your kind reply,

I'm now registering for booking. I know this site is made for motorhome user but nowadays I only can assist by my own car and a camping tent. Is this allowed to join you?

As soon as I book I will post again....I think I forgot something.......yes!!! I didn't mention anything to my partner!!.....what is sure is that I will go with my daughter (3 years old)...

Thanks again


----------



## 88927

Hi again kormoran74 
As the meets are informal, of course you are welcome. We do not judge people by the vehicle they have, only by the way they conduct themselves. And enjoying your time away is an absolute must :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wicksteed Park is ideal for kids, probably one of the premier places in the UK to be honest, and when you look on their website you will get a small idea of what is on offer. They have attractions for all ages of kids and we like the idea they use for "height" and age control to allow kids onto their rides etc, it generally means that kids of similar size and age are grouped together instead of bigger kids jostling the smaller ones.
We look forward to you confirming your booking and also to meeting you and your daughter (and hopefully your partner, if she wants to come with you, when you get around to telling her :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Take care and safe trip, see you soon.......

Keith


----------



## nukeadmin

iaw with the phasing out of meets from the organiser, here is the current attendees for this event

RockieRV
qe2
ash
sersol
PRS49
mandyandandy
Bastow


----------



## PRS49

*Thursday night camping*

Hi Keith and Sharon,

How odd - we booked over the phone a few weeks ago for Thursday night, and received a pass a couple of days later.

We've 2 passes - one for 13th to 15th July numbered 23, and the second pass for 12th to 13th July numbered 328 - maybe a different location??

Keith - surely you can nip in quietly in your 'tiny' RV, we can share a pitch with you??!!

Sharon - we'll have plenty of bacon on board, so he won't starve :lol:


----------



## 88927

Hi all

We will be on site so just turn up and introduce yourselves.
You will be made welcome there.

Keith


----------



## ash

Hi Keith due to the purchase of a new motorhome we will be heading down to the dealers at the weekend to sort things out therefore we wont be able to make it to see you all  hope you all have a fab time though and we will see you soon Ash & Lynn


----------



## mandyandandy

Just want to warn early arrivals that it will be busy first thing with around 100 coaches (estimated) of school children arriving to celebrate Bastille day. This shouldn't interfere with anything much apart from getting in through the gate in the first place , once in there you will be going off to the right they will be going left so should be fine from there on in. It will be open for camping any time between 10am and 8pm, I checked with the lady today. 

Just incase of any misunderstandings this is still going ahead apparently. 

Mandy


----------

